# Gentoo: Boot-Probleme mit /dev/ram0



## Neurodeamon (18. Juli 2005)

Seit dem letzten Portage update weigert sich jedes initrd-image geladen zu werden. Also, das System bootet bis der Kernel und Module geladen werden sollten. Allerdings wird die Festplatte nicht erkannt. Es gibt Fehlermeldungen und am Ende:


> the root block device is unspecified


. Dann hab ich eine kleine notfall-shell mit der ich nicht viel anfangen kann 

Ich benutze aus Bequemlichkeit genkernel und stelle mir den kernel mit menuconfig passend ein. Obwohl sich an der Konfiguration nichts geändert hat - ich habe sogar testweise alle treiber für controller in den kernel geladen - will es einfach nicht korrekt booten. Nach dem letzten genkernel update kommen andere Fehlermeldungen, jetzt gibt es weitere Fehlermeldungen: module nicht gefunden, etc. etc. Und das obwohl kurz vorher meine drei Partitonen erkannt werden (und eine entsprechende Meldung angezeigt wird) hda1/hda2/hda3 (boot, swap, root).

Selbst der alte Kernel und dessen (laufende) einstellungen verhalten mit dem neuen genkernel genauso.

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Ich weiß nicht was sich geändert hat und was ich wo vielleicht korrigieren soll. Meine grub.conf ist vielleicht nicht mehr ok, oder im Kernel muss ich was umstellen ... grr

Meine grub.conf und die genkernel-configuration befinden sich im Anhang.
Hoffe jemand kann mir einen kleinen Tipp geben was nicht korrekt läuft ...


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Juli 2005)

Ich verfolge gerade eine Spur. Bin im englischen Gentoo-Forum auf einen Bug-Report gestossen der eventuell meine Probleme erklären könnte. Scheinbar MUSS man nach update auf genkernel 3.2.1 und höher alles im ordner

```
/usr/share/genkernel/pkg/x86/
```
löschen.

Beispiel:

```
rm -rf /usr/share/genkernel/pkg/x86/*
```
Danach erstellt man mit Genkernel den Kernel neu, und das init-Image sollte funktionieren.
Zusätzlich wurden die Standard-Dateinamen die Genkernel erzeugt geändert (aber Genkernel kopiert die alten Bezeichnungen in die Boot-Konfigurationen). Die Dokumentation wurde noch nicht aktualisiert.

Ich hoffe mal stark das mein Problem hier begründet liegt. Ein komplett manuell erstellter Kernel-, Initram- und Systemmap-Satz funktioniert ohne Probleme. Aber wie schon geschrieben, ich bin ein bequemer Mensch, vor allem wenn ich bloss einen neuen Kernel ausprobieren will


----------

